# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  С Крещением и с Днём обниманий!

## Роман

Как-то незаметно в этом году прошло Крещение - никто не похвастался купанием в проруби  Но, надеюсь, хоть пообниматься все успели? Или решили растянуть удовольствие на весь год?

----------

